# Rape of Muslim women in Kashmir by Indian Army



## Apprentice

By Eric Margolis

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Apprentice

"The uniformed soldiers represent jingoistic nationalism clubbed with cultural nationalism, especially when acting on the Muslim woman’s body in Kashmir. The military often uses the woman’s body as a sight to construct national pride. The ‘raped Muslim woman’s body’ depicts not just a shaming of the perceived anti-nationals but an exercise of ultimate control over what is viewed as property of the enemy ‘other’. The Muslim woman’s body, therefore, is also a site where the community rests its honour in the face of occupation hegemony."

http://www.india-seminar.com/2013/643/643_inshah_malik.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atya

Apprentice said:


> "The uniformed soldiers represent jingoistic nationalism clubbed with cultural nationalism, especially when acting on the Muslim woman’s body in Kashmir. The military often uses the woman’s body as a sight to construct national pride. The ‘raped Muslim woman’s body’ depicts not just a shaming of the perceived anti-nationals but an exercise of ultimate control over what is viewed as property of the enemy ‘other’. The Muslim woman’s body, therefore, is also a site where the community rests its honour in the face of occupation hegemony."
> 
> http://www.india-seminar.com/2013/643/643_inshah_malik.htm



These guys are going to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dray

India is banning all such false propaganda sites, encourage such false propaganda in this forum, and it will face a ban in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Apprentice

Rain Man said:


> India is banning all such false propaganda sites, encourage such false propaganda in this forum, and it will face a ban in no time.



Yes neutral western journalists and Indian seminars are 'false propaganda sites' to the Indians. Lol

Most shameless bunch of people I have seen

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## dray

Apprentice said:


> Yes neutral western journalists and Indian seminars are 'false propaganda sites' to the Indians. Lol
> 
> Most shameless bunch of people I have seen



No doubt "INSHAH MALIK" is a neutral western journalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## utraash

Rape is more heinous crime than murder & should be unequivocally condemned in harshest tone while laws shall take its own course to bring the culprit to book irrespective of culprit hails from army or civilian....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

_And with this statement below on the front page, that website is admitting that it publishes baseless stories:_

_"There is no editorial, no summing up. Readers are free to judge the facts for themselves. It may not be possible to provide a final answer to questions raised, but_*



*_equips its readers to find their own answers."_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Apprentice

Interview of Kashmiri Muslim refugee woman in Azad Kashmir who was raped by Indian troops. She says all Kashmiri refugee women have been raped by the Indians:






More Kashmiri Muslim refugee women raped by Indians:










From the National Geographic:

"Another refugee, a mother of three whose surname is Nujan, said, "The soldiers came into my house looking for militants. Afterward they took me outside and beat me with their guns."

"She was also raped by the soldiers," Ahmad said. "Many of the other female refugees were also raped."

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/03/0313_030313_tvpakirefugees_2.html

These are all only Kashmiri Muslim refugee women in Azad Kashmir. There are thousands more such girls raped by Indians still living in Indian-occupied Kashmir.



Rain Man said:


> _And with this statement below on the front page, that website is admitting that it publishes baseless stories:_
> 
> _"There is no editorial, no summing up. Readers are free to judge the facts for themselves. It may not be possible to provide a final answer to questions raised, but_*
> 
> 
> 
> *_equips its readers to find their own answers."_



Also read what Eric Margolis says in his book. I have posted a snapshot of his page in my first post.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Apprentice

utraash said:


> Rape is more heinous crime than murder & should be unequivocally condemned in harshest tone while laws shall take its own course to bring the culprit to book irrespective of culprit hails from army or civilian....



In Kashmir, rape is used by the Indian army systematically to humiliate Kashmiri Muslims.

"_Since January 1990, rape by Indian occupation forces has become more frequent. Rape most often occurs during crackdowns, cordon and search operations during which men are held for identification in parks or schoolyards while security forces search their homes. *In raping them, the security forces are attempting to punish and humiliate the entire community.*_" ('Rape in Kashmir: A Crime of War' issued jointly by Asia Watch and Physicians for Human Rights, May 09, 1993)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## utraash

Apprentice said:


> In Kashmir rape is a war crime used by the Indian army systematically to humiliate Kashmiri Muslims.


How many times you been there to ascertain the authenticity of such reports ? 
Btw I know the situation on ground which is no where close to as it is being portrayed by OP to score over the plight of Indians....
Rest you can beat drum of atrocity on Kashmiri ppl till eternity .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apprentice

utraash said:


> How many times you been there to ascertain the authenticity of such reports ?
> Btw I know the situation on ground which is no where close to as it is being portrayed by OP to score over the plight of Indians....
> Rest you can beat drum of atrocity on Kashmiri ppl till eternity .....



I myself am a Kashmiri. Have heard of numerous such incidents.

I just read of one incident of gang rape of a Kashmiri girl by Indian Army a few days ago on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mirmohammad.alikhan/posts/524671381059490

Rape in Kashmir by the Indian Army is widespread: 





And its actually under reported

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## utraash

Apprentice said:


> I myself am a Kashmiri. Have heard of numerous such incidents.
> 
> I just read of one incident of gang rape of a Kashmiri girl by Indian Army a few days ago on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mirmohammad.alikhan/posts/524671381059490
> 
> Rape in Kashmir by the Indian Army is widespread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its actually under reported


Which district? Which block ? Which town or village?


----------



## Apprentice

The Medicines Sans Frontiers (MSF) survey found that one in seven Kashmiris had *witnessed* rape.

https://ru.msf.org/sites/russia/files/migrated/KASHMIR_FINAL_VERSION,_221106.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SHAH07

Shame on indian army 
That's why we support mujahideen when they attack Indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

The male kid of the goat or other animals always try to rape it's sister or mother, what is the difference among these type of human being and animals.
It is their usual habit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAH07

Apprentice said:


> The Medicines Sans Frontiers (MSF) survey found that one in seven Kashmiris had *witnessed* rape.
> 
> https://ru.msf.org/sites/russia/files/migrated/KASHMIR_FINAL_VERSION,_221106.pdf




Insai argue karnai ka faida nahi bro 
Kuch bhi karlo inho nai nahi mannana yeh reality mannana hi nahi chahtai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Apprentice

''S. about fifty, a resident of Ludna, Doda, told Human Rights Watch that on October 5, 1998, the Eighth Rashtriya Rifles came to her house and took her, her husband and her eight-month-old grandson to their base in the village of Charote, some fifteen kilometers away. There they were separated. She said:

They began beating me. They said that we had been feeding the militants. They used electric shocks on my feet. I was raped. They stripped off my clothes and said they would kill me. There were many soldiers and a captain. The captain raped me, keeping everyone else outside. He told me: *"You are Muslims, and you will all be treated like this.*" He was a Hindu, but he told me that he was a Muslim, and that his name was Shahnawaz. He forced me to confess that I had been feeding the militants. This happened on the first night. I was there for fifteen days. Then we were released.''

https://www.hrw.org/reports/1999/kashmir/doda.htm#P187_42784

As Prof. William Baker, quoted above, testified at the 52nd United Nations Commission on Human Rights: ''Rape in Kashmir is not the result of a few indisciplined soldiers, but rather an active strategy of Indian forces to humiliate, intimidate and demoralise the Kashmiri people. This is evidenced by the fact that a number of the raped women I interviewed had been raped in front of their own families, their own husbands, and their own children.''

http://www.sociolegalreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Rape-Impunity-and-Justice-in-Kashmir.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahsanhaider

this is nothing new, Rapes have been prevalent since the uprising began in 1989. It's a shame that not a single army man has ever been tried or even accused of such a crime by the Indian Army itself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Rain Man said:


> India is banning all such false propaganda sites, encourage such false propaganda in this forum, and it will face a ban in no time.


World doesn't revolve around India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Joe Shearer said:


> @hellfire
> 
> When people quote the essays of teenagers trying to make a mark as authentic scholarly reviews, we have a problem.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunan_Poshpora_incident
Apparently everything is false including killed children's,100 day curfew and trigger happy policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

I S I said:


> World doesn't revolve around India.



This forum does..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Rain Man said:


> This forum does..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

https://defence.pk/threads/some-indian-army-men-rape-women-in-kashmir-kanhaiya-kumar.425058/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

قناص said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunan_Poshpora_incident
> Apparently everything is false including killed children's,100 day curfew and trigger happy policy.



Not everything. Some things. There is no trigger happy policy, for instance; there are 1400 security forces men injured. If there had been a trigger happy policy, they would not have been in hospital. Children being killed is really regrettable. For pellets to kill a human being, they need to have been fired from a very close distance. There are two ways of looking at this. One is that a cartridge was fired; the other is that it was fired at very close quarters, at a mob that was pressing very close to a small squad and had already injured someone in that squad. Most of the incidents were like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sine Nomine

Joe Shearer said:


> For pellets to kill a human being, they need to have been fired from a very close distance. There are two ways of looking at this. One is that a cartridge was fired; the other is that it was fired at very close quarters, at a mob that was pressing very close to a small squad and had already injured someone in that squad. Most of the incidents were like that.


Yes it takes a close and precious shot at soft spot to kill a person,most of persons killed using pellets,there bodies are riddled with hundreds of pellets.So,it's not like that.If these protesters were left without use of force on first day,it would have died first week.Protest start for first killed,soon after changed into for another one killed during protests and that continued increasing kill count.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

قناص said:


> Yes it takes a close and precious shot at soft spot to kill a person,most of persons killed using pellets,there bodies are riddled with hundreds of pellets.So,it's not like that.If these protesters were left without use of force on first day,it would have died first week.Protest start for first killed,soon after changed into for another one killed during protests and that continued increasing kill count.



A small squad of police men will do everything to save their lives ,when hundreds of them ganged up against them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Militants snatch five rifles from cops in south Kashmir

An official said the militants attacked the guards posted at a Low Power Transmitter station of public service broadcaster Doordarshan in Dalvash village late Sunday night.








Militants snatch five rifles from cops in south Kashmir

Militants snatched five rifles from TV tower guards in south Kashmir's Anantnag district, police said on Monday. An official said the militants attacked the guards posted at a Low Power Transmitter

*Naveed Zaman* I*ndian State Terrorism in Kashmir You talk about Rape? Let me remind you about a nation called Kashmir. Women of whole village was raped in front of their men. Women, girls, mothers, sisters nobody was spared. They resisted but torture was the reaction of oppressor. There was a woman whose life was ruined by electric shocks in her private parts. You talk about humanity? There was a bride in a village. It was her wedding day. Beasts ruined her life. She and her aunt was raped by BSF....but wait, they are for security....so do not shout, do not protest you terrorists. You talk about injustice? There was a brother who was kept on gunpoint by army, and two of his sisters were raped in next room.....he said i was hearing cries of sisters and laughs of beasts...But, it wasn't "DELHI" though You talk about Rights? There was a 9th standard girl...all innocent and childish, her cloths were torn and kept naked for days....yes, by security forces....so shhhh...dont say a word There was a village where they treated females as hurd of animals..... There was a mother, a sister who went to fields, all happy.... alas they came back on four shoulders, fell prey to the lust of beasts... But bodies were drowned, stressfull allegations.. plans by ISI, suicides, probes, cross border terrorism, Pakistan Hence proved..... Rape is a myth, nothing ever happened.... Damini ( rape victim ) was lucky that world went on rampage to share her pain. when Aasiya And Nelofar ( rape victims ) of Kashmir were raped nobody uttered a word. More than 9000 women have been raped in Kashmir alone. Corrupt government officials and police rapists roam free yet women fear for their honor and lives.*





*Naveed Zaman* Kashmiri's are terrorists. Yes, of course, we are, because we have been through : Islamabad 15/05/1994: One women was tied with ropes against a tree and she was raped in presence of her minor children at Manigah, Qazigund. Kupwara 14/5/94: Three ladies raped, during crackdown operations in the house of Shah Khan. Pulwama 3/2/1994: Army rapes eight ladies . Srinagar 16/2/1994: The forces molested 4 ladies during crackdown operations. Badgham 12/08/1991: 4 ladies raped by the forces during search operations. Sopore 22/6/1990 : A young girl forcibly made nude, assaulted and compelled to make a nude parade in the village. During this process, Army Personal were scratching flesh from her nude body.How can we forget our sisters of Kunan Pashpora and Aasiya Neelofar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Hang the f__ker by his balls and then cut them off.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

قناص said:


> Yes it takes a close and precious shot at soft spot to kill a person,most of persons killed using pellets,there bodies are riddled with hundreds of pellets.So,it's not like that.If these protesters were left without use of force on first day,it would have died first week.Protest start for first killed,soon after changed into for another one killed during protests and that continued increasing kill count.


Please compare the pellet guns with the following :-
1. Lathi Charge
2. AK 47
3. Mortar Fire
4. Artillery Fire
5. Tanks
6. JF 17 bombings
7. F 16 bombings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

KASHMIRI BROTHERS, 
ALWAYS REMEMBER, THAT THE ENEMIES WEAPONS ARE THE MAJOR SOURCE FOR ALL YOUR WEAPONS REQUIREMENTS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

utraash said:


> How many times you been there to ascertain the authenticity of such reports ?
> Btw I know the situation on ground which is no where close to as it is being portrayed by OP to score over the plight of Indians....
> Rest you can beat drum of atrocity on Kashmiri ppl till eternity .....


Same events happening in Nagaland and Assam as depicted from own Indian media, the inhuman acts whether happen in India or Pak should be condemned instead of suppressing truth. Same tactics were used by US army in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazaGujjar

saurav jha said:


> Propaganda at it's best.




Denial at its best...

You have a serious rape problem on your own soil.. what you expect from occupied land?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zibago

Rain Man said:


> India is banning all such false propaganda sites, encourage such false propaganda in this forum, and it will face a ban in no time.


That will be great for us number of trolls will decrease

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tom M

قناص said:


> Yes it takes a close and precious shot at soft spot to kill a person,most of persons killed using pellets,there bodies are riddled with hundreds of pellets.So,it's not like that.If these protesters were left without use of force on first day,it would have died first week.Protest start for first killed,soon after changed into for another one killed during protests and that continued increasing kill count.



Hmm a correction a single pellet capsule contains well over 500 them. Which is more than enough to neutralise's a person. Both the security forces and protesters are to be blamed in this case. But the major weight of the issue lies on the shoulders of current J & K government for gravely mishandling the situation. Unlike *Mehbooba Mufti,* if *Mr. Mufti Mohammad Sayeed *were alive and C.M now, the situation would have been under control long back.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

maroofz2000 said:


> Militants snatch five rifles from cops in south Kashmir
> 
> An official said the militants attacked the guards posted at a Low Power Transmitter station of public service broadcaster Doordarshan in Dalvash village late Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants snatch five rifles from cops in south Kashmir
> 
> Militants snatched five rifles from TV tower guards in south Kashmir's Anantnag district, police said on Monday. An official said the militants attacked the guards posted at a Low Power Transmitter
> 
> *Naveed Zaman* I*ndian State Terrorism in Kashmir You talk about Rape? Let me remind you about a nation called Kashmir. Women of whole village was raped in front of their men. Women, girls, mothers, sisters nobody was spared. They resisted but torture was the reaction of oppressor. There was a woman whose life was ruined by electric shocks in her private parts. You talk about humanity? There was a bride in a village. It was her wedding day. Beasts ruined her life. She and her aunt was raped by BSF....but wait, they are for security....so do not shout, do not protest you terrorists. You talk about injustice? There was a brother who was kept on gunpoint by army, and two of his sisters were raped in next room.....he said i was hearing cries of sisters and laughs of beasts...But, it wasn't "DELHI" though You talk about Rights? There was a 9th standard girl...all innocent and childish, her cloths were torn and kept naked for days....yes, by security forces....so shhhh...dont say a word There was a village where they treated females as hurd of animals..... There was a mother, a sister who went to fields, all happy.... alas they came back on four shoulders, fell prey to the lust of beasts... But bodies were drowned, stressfull allegations.. plans by ISI, suicides, probes, cross border terrorism, Pakistan Hence proved..... Rape is a myth, nothing ever happened.... Damini ( rape victim ) was lucky that world went on rampage to share her pain. when Aasiya And Nelofar ( rape victims ) of Kashmir were raped nobody uttered a word. More than 9000 women have been raped in Kashmir alone. Corrupt government officials and police rapists roam free yet women fear for their honor and lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Naveed Zaman* Kashmiri's are terrorists. Yes, of course, we are, because we have been through : Islamabad 15/05/1994: One women was tied with ropes against a tree and she was raped in presence of her minor children at Manigah, Qazigund. Kupwara 14/5/94: Three ladies raped, during crackdown operations in the house of Shah Khan. Pulwama 3/2/1994: Army rapes eight ladies . Srinagar 16/2/1994: The forces molested 4 ladies during crackdown operations. Badgham 12/08/1991: 4 ladies raped by the forces during search operations. Sopore 22/6/1990 : A young girl forcibly made nude, assaulted and compelled to make a nude parade in the village. During this process, Army Personal were scratching flesh from her nude body.How can we forget our sisters of Kunan Pashpora and Aasiya Neelofar







Apprentice said:


> By Eric Margolis




If Pakistan was not created, not only would a beautiful race of people not exist but the indians would be doing FAR FAR worst things to us than the above and what the Israelis do to the Palestinians. No matter what anyone says, always thank ALLAH swt for Pakistan and that our fate is not the same as the Kashmiri's, Palestinians, Iraqis, Afghans, Syrianis and Libyans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Joe Shearer said:


> When people quote the essays of teenagers trying to make a mark as authentic scholarly reviews, we have a problem.




When indians (specially one claimed to be some sort of professional) looking for scholarly vibes in description and reaction to indian mass killing and occupation of Kashmir, the world has problem with it. Also, such indian action and comments by indians raise the question on "moral of indian education and teachings and professionalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sine Nomine

Rajeev_Anand said:


> Please compare the pellet guns with the following :-
> 1. Lathi Charge
> 2. AK 47
> 3. Mortar Fire
> 4. Artillery Fire
> 5. Tanks
> 6. JF 17 bombings
> 7. F 16 bombings


They are compareable to..
1.IED's
2.Bombings Markets,Places of worship.
3.Rockets 107mm
4.RPG's
5.HMG 14.5mm,MG 12.7,LMG 7.62mm
6.Sucide Bombers
7.Sniper Rifles
8.Mortors
9.RR Guns
Pellet Guns are compareable to following.... 
1.Stones
2.Empty slogans of Protesters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

Trying to be honest said:


> Mother of the eric guy is an albanian muslim.


So what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Why dont Pakistan go to UN and UN human rights comission with some facts related to these rapes and other crimes against humanism in Kashmir ...who is stopping Pakistan .


----------



## hacker J

Total bullshit


----------



## utraash

CHI RULES said:


> Same events happening in Nagaland and Assam as depicted from own Indian media, the inhuman acts whether happen in India or Pak should be condemned instead of suppressing truth. Same tactics were used by US army in Iraq.


These are not supressing tactics as I am aware of what I intended to say in previous post while being a regular visitor to Kashmir, at the same time I am also not denying the occurrence of any such incidents. However my detestation belongs to applying a vile paint on entire army & endorsement of institutionalization of rape under oppressive hands of army... Completely off the track & out of touch with the reality of Kashmir....


----------



## BATMAN

bharti army is nothing but a bunch of bloody pigs. They can only prey on single women.
In my eyes every bharti is responsible for Kasmir rapes and killings. 
Pakistan should not hesitate to nuke the filth nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khafee

Apprentice said:


> "The uniformed soldiers represent jingoistic nationalism clubbed with cultural nationalism, especially when acting on the Muslim woman’s body in Kashmir. The military often uses the woman’s body as a sight to construct national pride. The ‘raped Muslim woman’s body’ depicts not just a shaming of the perceived anti-nationals but an exercise of ultimate control over what is viewed as property of the enemy ‘other’. The Muslim woman’s body, therefore, is also a site where the community rests its honour in the face of occupation hegemony."
> 
> http://www.india-seminar.com/2013/643/643_inshah_malik.htm



Barbarians showing their true colors, what more can we say.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mystery

Khafee said:


> Barbarians showing their true colors, what more can we say.


What Indian army is doing in Kashmir they arrest male children separate the males from women and make them Kashmiri Muslims women to beg for the life of their children to boost their moral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiptullha

Mugwop said:


> So what?



Bharatis believe in this Ummah BS more than actual Muslims do.
Anyone with Muslim heritage is out to get rising shining India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Mystery said:


> What Indian army is doing in Kashmir they arrest male children separate the males from women and make them Kashmiri Muslims women to beg for the life of their children to boost their moral.



I m saddened after seeing this woman...This shouldn't have happened......Can't resist this...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mystery

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I m saddened after seeing this woman...This shouldn't have happened......Can't resist this...


The low life barbarian forces do this to punish demoralize the innocent women and above all a sick mentality to boost moral.

*South Asia Human Rights Journalist Association*

*Kunan Poshpora: A forgotten mass-rape case of 2 Kashmir villages, 25 years on: Justice still eluding victims of mass rape *
Srinagar Feb 23, 2016 : Justice continues to elude the victims of Kunanposhpora 

Kupwara mass rape incident even after the passage of twenty-five years.Indian troops of 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Indian Army’s 68 Brigade had had raped over 40 women during a siege and search operation in Kunanposhpora area of Kupwara district on the intervening night of February 22 and 23 in 1991. In December 2012, when the India was rocked by the brutal gangrape of a 23-year-old paramedic in Delhi, a young Kashmiri social activist, Samreena Mushtaq, called up her friend Essar Batool and asked anxiously, “Do you remember Kunan Poshpora?”
On the night of February 23, 1991, personnel of the 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Indian Army cordoned off the two villages Kunan and Poshpora in north Kashmir’s Kupwara district during operation and gangraped near about 4-23 women – with some estimates placing it at around 40.
Four years after Mushtaq had asked the question, it transpired into a book on the infamous ‘mass gangrapes’, co-authored by five Kashmiri women activists, all in their mid-twenties – Mushtaq, Batool, Ifrah Butt, Munaza Rashid and Natasha Rather.
The new book “Do you remember Kunan Poshpora?” – published by Delhi-based Zubaan Publishers as a part of its eight-volume series on “Sexual Violence and Impunity in South Asia” – was officially released at the Jaipur Literature Festival last month. What exactly happened that night in Kunan Poshpora remains shrouded in a narrative of conflicting inquiry findings and the case is now being heard at the Supreme Court.Nonetheless, it remains a most unfortunate chapter in the Valley’s history, because this is one of the worst example of mass sexual violence .The 228-page new book documents the case details and discusses how “rape has been used as a weapon of war and terror in Kashmir”.
“We were inspired by the outrage following the Nirbhaya incident. We thought that we must not forget

 the rapes of Kashmiri women in the ongoing conflict,” said Batool. The book actually stems from the five women’s instrumental effort in re-opening the Kunan Poshpora case. In March 2013, motivated by them, 50 Kashmiri women from different walks of life had filed a Public Interest Litigation (PIL) petition demanding the re-opening of the case.Although petition was rejected by the high court after three hearings, it re-started the legal battle with a series of fresh appeals that followed.
The aim behind filing the PIL was“questioning impunity and making the Indian Army answerable, writes Mushtaq in the book. ”.
Rashid, a lawyer associated with the JKCCS who was instrumental in drafting the PIL, said, “There are many young Kashmiris who are completely ignorant about horrific incidents like Kunan Poshpora. I hope this book keeps it alive in our conversations. We shall not forget.”
The book is divided into seven chapters titled: Kunan Poshpora and Women in Kashmir, Sexual Violence and Impunity in Kashmir, That Night in Kunan Poshpora, Life in Kunan Poshpora Today, Inquires and Impunity, People Who Remember and The Recent Struggle: An Insider’s View.
The book contains records of police investigation, victims’ medical records, and civil society’s perspectives on the case.
The survivors’ accounts presented in the book recreate the gory episode with chilling details. For instance, a survivor tells the authors, “Three army men caught hold of me and 8-10 army men raped me in turns. They had huge battery torches with them and they used them to see my naked body, while making lewd remarks.”
The book also documents how women and children from the two villages are still ostracised and taunted as “people of the raped villages”.
“Kunan Poshpora women continue to suffer tremendous shaming. This reflects how patriarchal Kashmiri society is,” said Rather.
Wajahat Habibullah, the then divisional commissioner of Kashmir, who had conducted an inquiry into and raised doubts about the accusations, said in 2013 that the government had deleted important portions of his confidential report on the case in which he had recommended a high-level police probe.
.A team of the Press Council of India, led by journalist B G Verghese, which had been asked to investigate the incident, had said in its report that no such thing had happened. The report evoked strong criticism from local and international human rights organisations. The villages are still fighting for justice in different courts of the territory.
Five authors, Samreen Mushtaq, Ifrah Butt, Essar Batool, Natasha Rather and Munaza Rashid in a new book ‘Do You Remember Kunanposhpara’ have highlighted the reopening of the case and documents as well as the legal struggle of the survivors.
In 2013, a group of 50 women, consisting of teachers, students, journalists, human rights workers, lawyers and other professionals filed a public interest litigation (PIL) before the High Court of the territory, seeking to reopen the Kunanposhpora case.
“The aim behind filing the PIL was to make the Indian Army answerable and to disclose their real identity in Kashmir. The book came later as part of the battle that the survivors of Kunanposhpora are fighting,” co-author, Essar Batool, said in an interview.
Although the High Court rejected the petition after three hearings, the legal battle was restated with a series of fresh petitions.
Batool said that the cover-ups, distortions in the case by the authorities and the humiliation of the survivors were enough reasons to bring this case into the public domain to show how the Indian forces enjoyed complete freedom and were allowed to roam around freely. It is this freedom that we are challenging, she added.
The book was officially released at the Jaipur Literature Festival, last month. It focuses on the torture of the Kunanposhpora women.
Batool said that they had taken up the Kunanposhpora case because it was one of the biggest incidents in the history of sexual violence in probably the whole of South Asia. She said that though they had to travel long distances to Kunanposhpora and the Kupwara court, the hardest part was to include everything and not leave even an ounce of evidence out. “This is the documentation of the bravery of the women and men of Kunanposhpora,” she added.
Co-author Samreen Mushtaq said that it had been a struggle to document all of that “to change the stereotype of their being victims to telling the world that they are fighters”.
The writers argue that the book is not fiction, but based on truth and was written irrespective of people’s opinion. “Honestly we did not write the book for acceptance. Truth is spoken not keeping in mind whether or not people will accept it. Truth should be said especially when the other side has been propagating lies for years together. And when you are speaking the truth, confidence comes naturally,” Samreen Mushtaq said.
“As women, we know how the threat of rape feels, but it is a patriarchal notion that women should not talk about rape since we have attached honour to women. It is this patriarchal notion that has been taken advantage of by the armed forces to use rape as a tool of punishment and reprisal,” Batool said.
Syed Mohammad Yasin who was the first government official to visit Kunan after the mass rape in 1991 and his report resulted in his immediate transfer. He while talking ot media men said he was posted as Kupwara Deputy Commissioner in 1990. In 1991, Kunan-Poshpora happened and soon after the incident I was transferred to Auqaf in Jammu. I felt government was not pleased with me to have reported the facts. The Bar association here did file a stay order against my transfer. However, being a government employee I preferred to oblige the orders. If I had not accepted the transfer orders that would have affected the Kupwara district, like the development and other works, which I didn’t like. Administrations don’t work like that. He was the first government official to visit Kunan-Poshpora said It had snowed heavily in whole valley that day, all roads were blocked. I was living at my official residence in Kupwara and we used to walk up to our offices. That day I remember I was sitting in my office and a Chowkidar/ guard of Kunan village came to my office and informed me about the incident, which had took place some days back. Some other government officials including SHO Trehgam, which is a nearby police station, accompanied me to the villages. When we entered the village, I was astonished to see the condition of people and that of the village. People were in a state of shock and mourning. The people there showed me the homes where soldiers of 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Army’s 68 Brigade had raped. They had come in village around 11 pm of February 23 and cordoned off the village. While the men folk of the villages were kept restricted to two different spots, the women were repeatedly gang raped by the Indian Army personnel inside their houses. My finding was that there had been no consideration of victim’s age while the Indian Army personnal gang raped.
Statements were recorded. Torn and blood stained clothes were put forth. The villagers said d that the indian Amry men were drunk. Liquor bottles were found in the village. I got them collected and handed them over to SHO. Only after I was convinced that the heinous crime had indeed taken place, I filed my report. I sent it to the then divisional commissioner and a copy of my report to then DIG Kashmir, special DIG in Kupwara and SP Kupwara as well. After that I was never questioned or approached, not even once!
I recorded the statements of around 24 ladies, but there were many more who did not come forward given the fact that many of them were unmarried. At least Indian100 army men were there in Kunan on that night so one can very well imagine the magnitude of the crime.
SMY: Army officers came and said I have reported wrongfully and the allegations were baseless. Soon Press Council of India sent BG Verghese along with other two officials to probe the incident. He came to meet me for not more than 10 minutes and he had by then already made up his mind. He was staying with Indian army there and was enjoying their boarding and transport so how can he have done justice with the victims? Interestingly the then probationary officer, DSP Dilbagh Singh, soon got promoted as SP, most probably because he reported what state wanted him to. The then SHO Trehgam transferred as well for the same reasons I was.
On receiving threats he siad threats are of two types implied and expressed. Implied: I was transferred and everybody was against me except the then divisional commissioner, Wajahat Habibullah. He agreed with me and he sent his report, accordingly to the then chief secretary. But recently I came to know that Wajahat Habibullah has written in his book that some paragraphs were lifted from his report. My successor was given extension, may be because he remained passive and did what state ordered him to.
If the government is really bothered they can start a probe now. In Kashmir everybody knows what happens. Pathribal fake encounter is an example. The Indian Army got away with it despite the CBI findings being against them.
The local authorities are not so powerful in Kashmir. It’s the Indian Army that rules. Democracy is nothing but a farce in Kashmi. Indian Army and authorities in connivance with the then Governor were responsible for distorting reality. Kashmir is a victim and nobody is doing anything. It was proved recently when a girl was raped in Delhi and how whole India was against the crime but what about Kashmir where a whole village was raped.



human rights violation report
human rights violation report

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

Mystery said:


> What Indian army is doing in Kashmir they arrest male children separate the males from women and make them Kashmiri Muslims women to beg for the life of their children to boost their moral.



very sad to see this, on the knees to beg, where's the justice

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mystery

lonelyman said:


> very sad to see this, on the knees to beg, where's the justice


There is no justice specially for Kashmiri Muslims even that word not exist in Indian armed forces dictionary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Mystery said:


> The low life barbarian forces do this to punish demoralize the innocent women and above all a sick mentality to boost moral.
> 
> *South Asia Human Rights Journalist Association*
> 
> *Kunan Poshpora: A forgotten mass-rape case of 2 Kashmir villages, 25 years on: Justice still eluding victims of mass rape *
> Srinagar Feb 23, 2016 : Justice continues to elude the victims of Kunanposhpora
> 
> 
> Kupwara mass rape incident even after the passage of twenty-five years.Indian troops of 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Indian Army’s 68 Brigade had had raped over 40 women during a siege and search operation in Kunanposhpora area of Kupwara district on the intervening night of February 22 and 23 in 1991. In December 2012, when the India was rocked by the brutal gangrape of a 23-year-old paramedic in Delhi, a young Kashmiri social activist, Samreena Mushtaq, called up her friend Essar Batool and asked anxiously, “Do you remember Kunan Poshpora?”
> On the night of February 23, 1991, personnel of the 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Indian Army cordoned off the two villages Kunan and Poshpora in north Kashmir’s Kupwara district during operation and gangraped near about 4-23 women – with some estimates placing it at around 40.
> Four years after Mushtaq had asked the question, it transpired into a book on the infamous ‘mass gangrapes’, co-authored by five Kashmiri women activists, all in their mid-twenties – Mushtaq, Batool, Ifrah Butt, Munaza Rashid and Natasha Rather.
> The new book “Do you remember Kunan Poshpora?” – published by Delhi-based Zubaan Publishers as a part of its eight-volume series on “Sexual Violence and Impunity in South Asia” – was officially released at the Jaipur Literature Festival last month. What exactly happened that night in Kunan Poshpora remains shrouded in a narrative of conflicting inquiry findings and the case is now being heard at the Supreme Court.Nonetheless, it remains a most unfortunate chapter in the Valley’s history, because this is one of the worst example of mass sexual violence .The 228-page new book documents the case details and discusses how “rape has been used as a weapon of war and terror in Kashmir”.
> “We were inspired by the outrage following the Nirbhaya incident. We thought that we must not forget
> 
> 
> the rapes of Kashmiri women in the ongoing conflict,” said Batool. The book actually stems from the five women’s instrumental effort in re-opening the Kunan Poshpora case. In March 2013, motivated by them, 50 Kashmiri women from different walks of life had filed a Public Interest Litigation (PIL) petition demanding the re-opening of the case.Although petition was rejected by the high court after three hearings, it re-started the legal battle with a series of fresh appeals that followed.
> The aim behind filing the PIL was“questioning impunity and making the Indian Army answerable, writes Mushtaq in the book. ”.
> Rashid, a lawyer associated with the JKCCS who was instrumental in drafting the PIL, said, “There are many young Kashmiris who are completely ignorant about horrific incidents like Kunan Poshpora. I hope this book keeps it alive in our conversations. We shall not forget.”
> The book is divided into seven chapters titled: Kunan Poshpora and Women in Kashmir, Sexual Violence and Impunity in Kashmir, That Night in Kunan Poshpora, Life in Kunan Poshpora Today, Inquires and Impunity, People Who Remember and The Recent Struggle: An Insider’s View.
> The book contains records of police investigation, victims’ medical records, and civil society’s perspectives on the case.
> The survivors’ accounts presented in the book recreate the gory episode with chilling details. For instance, a survivor tells the authors, “Three army men caught hold of me and 8-10 army men raped me in turns. They had huge battery torches with them and they used them to see my naked body, while making lewd remarks.”
> The book also documents how women and children from the two villages are still ostracised and taunted as “people of the raped villages”.
> “Kunan Poshpora women continue to suffer tremendous shaming. This reflects how patriarchal Kashmiri society is,” said Rather.
> Wajahat Habibullah, the then divisional commissioner of Kashmir, who had conducted an inquiry into and raised doubts about the accusations, said in 2013 that the government had deleted important portions of his confidential report on the case in which he had recommended a high-level police probe.
> .A team of the Press Council of India, led by journalist B G Verghese, which had been asked to investigate the incident, had said in its report that no such thing had happened. The report evoked strong criticism from local and international human rights organisations. The villages are still fighting for justice in different courts of the territory.
> Five authors, Samreen Mushtaq, Ifrah Butt, Essar Batool, Natasha Rather and Munaza Rashid in a new book ‘Do You Remember Kunanposhpara’ have highlighted the reopening of the case and documents as well as the legal struggle of the survivors.
> In 2013, a group of 50 women, consisting of teachers, students, journalists, human rights workers, lawyers and other professionals filed a public interest litigation (PIL) before the High Court of the territory, seeking to reopen the Kunanposhpora case.
> “The aim behind filing the PIL was to make the Indian Army answerable and to disclose their real identity in Kashmir. The book came later as part of the battle that the survivors of Kunanposhpora are fighting,” co-author, Essar Batool, said in an interview.
> Although the High Court rejected the petition after three hearings, the legal battle was restated with a series of fresh petitions.
> Batool said that the cover-ups, distortions in the case by the authorities and the humiliation of the survivors were enough reasons to bring this case into the public domain to show how the Indian forces enjoyed complete freedom and were allowed to roam around freely. It is this freedom that we are challenging, she added.
> The book was officially released at the Jaipur Literature Festival, last month. It focuses on the torture of the Kunanposhpora women.
> Batool said that they had taken up the Kunanposhpora case because it was one of the biggest incidents in the history of sexual violence in probably the whole of South Asia. She said that though they had to travel long distances to Kunanposhpora and the Kupwara court, the hardest part was to include everything and not leave even an ounce of evidence out. “This is the documentation of the bravery of the women and men of Kunanposhpora,” she added.
> Co-author Samreen Mushtaq said that it had been a struggle to document all of that “to change the stereotype of their being victims to telling the world that they are fighters”.
> The writers argue that the book is not fiction, but based on truth and was written irrespective of people’s opinion. “Honestly we did not write the book for acceptance. Truth is spoken not keeping in mind whether or not people will accept it. Truth should be said especially when the other side has been propagating lies for years together. And when you are speaking the truth, confidence comes naturally,” Samreen Mushtaq said.
> “As women, we know how the threat of rape feels, but it is a patriarchal notion that women should not talk about rape since we have attached honour to women. It is this patriarchal notion that has been taken advantage of by the armed forces to use rape as a tool of punishment and reprisal,” Batool said.
> Syed Mohammad Yasin who was the first government official to visit Kunan after the mass rape in 1991 and his report resulted in his immediate transfer. He while talking ot media men said he was posted as Kupwara Deputy Commissioner in 1990. In 1991, Kunan-Poshpora happened and soon after the incident I was transferred to Auqaf in Jammu. I felt government was not pleased with me to have reported the facts. The Bar association here did file a stay order against my transfer. However, being a government employee I preferred to oblige the orders. If I had not accepted the transfer orders that would have affected the Kupwara district, like the development and other works, which I didn’t like. Administrations don’t work like that. He was the first government official to visit Kunan-Poshpora said It had snowed heavily in whole valley that day, all roads were blocked. I was living at my official residence in Kupwara and we used to walk up to our offices. That day I remember I was sitting in my office and a Chowkidar/ guard of Kunan village came to my office and informed me about the incident, which had took place some days back. Some other government officials including SHO Trehgam, which is a nearby police station, accompanied me to the villages. When we entered the village, I was astonished to see the condition of people and that of the village. People were in a state of shock and mourning. The people there showed me the homes where soldiers of 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Army’s 68 Brigade had raped. They had come in village around 11 pm of February 23 and cordoned off the village. While the men folk of the villages were kept restricted to two different spots, the women were repeatedly gang raped by the Indian Army personnel inside their houses. My finding was that there had been no consideration of victim’s age while the Indian Army personnal gang raped.
> Statements were recorded. Torn and blood stained clothes were put forth. The villagers said d that the indian Amry men were drunk. Liquor bottles were found in the village. I got them collected and handed them over to SHO. Only after I was convinced that the heinous crime had indeed taken place, I filed my report. I sent it to the then divisional commissioner and a copy of my report to then DIG Kashmir, special DIG in Kupwara and SP Kupwara as well. After that I was never questioned or approached, not even once!
> I recorded the statements of around 24 ladies, but there were many more who did not come forward given the fact that many of them were unmarried. At least Indian100 army men were there in Kunan on that night so one can very well imagine the magnitude of the crime.
> SMY: Army officers came and said I have reported wrongfully and the allegations were baseless. Soon Press Council of India sent BG Verghese along with other two officials to probe the incident. He came to meet me for not more than 10 minutes and he had by then already made up his mind. He was staying with Indian army there and was enjoying their boarding and transport so how can he have done justice with the victims? Interestingly the then probationary officer, DSP Dilbagh Singh, soon got promoted as SP, most probably because he reported what state wanted him to. The then SHO Trehgam transferred as well for the same reasons I was.
> On receiving threats he siad threats are of two types implied and expressed. Implied: I was transferred and everybody was against me except the then divisional commissioner, Wajahat Habibullah. He agreed with me and he sent his report, accordingly to the then chief secretary. But recently I came to know that Wajahat Habibullah has written in his book that some paragraphs were lifted from his report. My successor was given extension, may be because he remained passive and did what state ordered him to.
> If the government is really bothered they can start a probe now. In Kashmir everybody knows what happens. Pathribal fake encounter is an example. The Indian Army got away with it despite the CBI findings being against them.
> The local authorities are not so powerful in Kashmir. It’s the Indian Army that rules. Democracy is nothing but a farce in Kashmi. Indian Army and authorities in connivance with the then Governor were responsible for distorting reality. Kashmir is a victim and nobody is doing anything. It was proved recently when a girl was raped in Delhi and how whole India was against the crime but what about Kashmir where a whole village was raped.
> 
> 
> 
> human rights violation report
> human rights violation report


couldn't say I am surprised, all the rape news from domestic India regularly. imagine what they would to do in occupied land.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mystery

lonelyman said:


> couldn't say I am surprised, all the rape news from domestic India regularly. imagine what they would to do in occupied land.


They even not sparing their own women We just can imagine the situation under occupied territory, they are doing same in Assam and other states where they demand political rights or independence from hostile regime. Over 15 different separatist movements currently running against Indian regime and China Pakistan must support them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mystery

Lotus_stalk said:


> This propaganda will not work, India will break every scheme..
> 
> Pakistan declared that it will fight India for 1000 years... but only 70 years have passed.. 930 more years are left...
> 
> *Life is boring without challenge... God created Pakistan so that India can improve militarily... God Created Chinese to show what is possible with hardwork and dedication...*
> 
> Finally a PM gave a reply,
> 
> *Will not forget Uri, ready to fight 1,000-year war: Modi*
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...fight-1-000-year-war-modi-116092400566_1.html
> 
> *Sushma Swaraj: Pakistan’s dream of Kashmir will not be realised till end of eternity*
> 
> *http://indianexpress.com/article/in...d-till-end-of-eternity-sushma-sushma-2932331/*


What it worth when a mass murdered succeeded to become a P.M.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Joe Shearer said:


> @hellfire
> 
> When people quote the essays of teenagers trying to make a mark as authentic scholarly reviews, we have a problem.


So Hindian soldiers are behaving like chivalrous gentlemen, the diclofenac must have really gotten to you, I recommend you pay a visit to your doctor for some alternative treatment. No kudos for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crixus

Wow what a logic  


Mystery said:


> The low life barbarian forces do this to punish demoralize the innocent women and above all a sick mentality to boost moral.
> 
> *South Asia Human Rights Journalist Association*
> 
> *Kunan Poshpora: A forgotten mass-rape case of 2 Kashmir villages, 25 years on: Justice still eluding victims of mass rape *
> Srinagar Feb 23, 2016 : Justice continues to elude the victims of Kunanposhpora
> 
> 
> Kupwara mass rape incident even after the passage of twenty-five years.Indian troops of 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Indian Army’s 68 Brigade had had raped over 40 women during a siege and search operation in Kunanposhpora area of Kupwara district on the intervening night of February 22 and 23 in 1991. In December 2012, when the India was rocked by the brutal gangrape of a 23-year-old paramedic in Delhi, a young Kashmiri social activist, Samreena Mushtaq, called up her friend Essar Batool and asked anxiously, “Do you remember Kunan Poshpora?”
> On the night of February 23, 1991, personnel of the 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Indian Army cordoned off the two villages Kunan and Poshpora in north Kashmir’s Kupwara district during operation and gangraped *near about 4-23 women – with some estimates placing it at around 40*.
> Four years after Mushtaq had asked the question, it transpired into a book on the infamous ‘mass gangrapes’, co-authored by five Kashmiri women activists, all in their mid-twenties – Mushtaq, Batool, Ifrah Butt, Munaza Rashid and Natasha Rather.
> The new book “Do you remember Kunan Poshpora?” – published by Delhi-based Zubaan Publishers as a part of its eight-volume series on “Sexual Violence and Impunity in South Asia” – was officially released at the Jaipur Literature Festival last month. What exactly happened that night in Kunan Poshpora remains shrouded in a narrative of conflicting inquiry findings and the case is now being heard at the Supreme Court.Nonetheless, it remains a most unfortunate chapter in the Valley’s history, because this is one of the worst example of mass sexual violence .The 228-page new book documents the case details and discusses how “rape has been used as a weapon of war and terror in Kashmir”.
> “We were inspired by the outrage following the Nirbhaya incident. We thought that we must not forget
> 
> 
> the rapes of Kashmiri women in the ongoing conflict,” said Batool. The book actually stems from the five women’s instrumental effort in re-opening the Kunan Poshpora case. In March 2013, motivated by them, 50 Kashmiri women from different walks of life had filed a Public Interest Litigation (PIL) petition demanding the re-opening of the case.Although petition was rejected by the high court after three hearings, it re-started the legal battle with a series of fresh appeals that followed.
> The aim behind filing the PIL was“questioning impunity and making the Indian Army answerable, writes Mushtaq in the book. ”.
> Rashid, a lawyer associated with the JKCCS who was instrumental in drafting the PIL, said, “There are many young Kashmiris who are completely ignorant about horrific incidents like Kunan Poshpora. I hope this book keeps it alive in our conversations. We shall not forget.”
> The book is divided into seven chapters titled: Kunan Poshpora and Women in Kashmir, Sexual Violence and Impunity in Kashmir, That Night in Kunan Poshpora, Life in Kunan Poshpora Today, Inquires and Impunity, People Who Remember and The Recent Struggle: An Insider’s View.
> The book contains records of police investigation, victims’ medical records, and civil society’s perspectives on the case.
> The survivors’ accounts presented in the book recreate the gory episode with chilling details. For instance, a survivor tells the authors, “Three army men caught hold of me and 8-10 army men raped me in turns. They had huge battery torches with them and they used them to see my naked body, while making lewd remarks.”
> The book also documents how women and children from the two villages are still ostracised and taunted as “people of the raped villages”.
> “Kunan Poshpora women continue to suffer tremendous shaming. This reflects how patriarchal Kashmiri society is,” said Rather.
> Wajahat Habibullah, the then divisional commissioner of Kashmir, who had conducted an inquiry into and raised doubts about the accusations, said in 2013 that the government had deleted important portions of his confidential report on the case in which he had recommended a high-level police probe.
> .A team of the Press Council of India, led by journalist B G Verghese, which had been asked to investigate the incident, had said in its report that no such thing had happened. The report evoked strong criticism from local and international human rights organisations. The villages are still fighting for justice in different courts of the territory.
> Five authors, Samreen Mushtaq, Ifrah Butt, Essar Batool, Natasha Rather and Munaza Rashid in a new book ‘Do You Remember Kunanposhpara’ have highlighted the reopening of the case and documents as well as the legal struggle of the survivors.
> In 2013, a group of 50 women, consisting of teachers, students, journalists, human rights workers, lawyers and other professionals filed a public interest litigation (PIL) before the High Court of the territory, seeking to reopen the Kunanposhpora case.
> “The aim behind filing the PIL was to make the Indian Army answerable and to disclose their real identity in Kashmir. The book came later as part of the battle that the survivors of Kunanposhpora are fighting,” co-author, Essar Batool, said in an interview.
> Although the High Court rejected the petition after three hearings, the legal battle was restated with a series of fresh petitions.
> Batool said that the cover-ups, distortions in the case by the authorities and the humiliation of the survivors were enough reasons to bring this case into the public domain to show how the Indian forces enjoyed complete freedom and were allowed to roam around freely. It is this freedom that we are challenging, she added.
> The book was officially released at the Jaipur Literature Festival, last month. It focuses on the torture of the Kunanposhpora women.
> Batool said that they had taken up the Kunanposhpora case because it was one of the biggest incidents in the history of sexual violence in probably the whole of South Asia. She said that though they had to travel long distances to Kunanposhpora and the Kupwara court, the hardest part was to include everything and not leave even an ounce of evidence out. “This is the documentation of the bravery of the women and men of Kunanposhpora,” she added.
> Co-author Samreen Mushtaq said that it had been a struggle to document all of that “to change the stereotype of their being victims to telling the world that they are fighters”.
> The writers argue that the book is not fiction, but based on truth and was written irrespective of people’s opinion. “Honestly we did not write the book for acceptance. Truth is spoken not keeping in mind whether or not people will accept it. Truth should be said especially when the other side has been propagating lies for years together. And when you are speaking the truth, confidence comes naturally,” Samreen Mushtaq said.
> “As women, we know how the threat of rape feels, but it is a patriarchal notion that women should not talk about rape since we have attached honour to women. It is this patriarchal notion that has been taken advantage of by the armed forces to use rape as a tool of punishment and reprisal,” Batool said.
> Syed Mohammad Yasin who was the first government official to visit Kunan after the mass rape in 1991 and his report resulted in his immediate transfer. He while talking ot media men said he was posted as Kupwara Deputy Commissioner in 1990. In 1991, Kunan-Poshpora happened and soon after the incident I was transferred to Auqaf in Jammu. I felt government was not pleased with me to have reported the facts. The Bar association here did file a stay order against my transfer. However, being a government employee I preferred to oblige the orders. If I had not accepted the transfer orders that would have affected the Kupwara district, like the development and other works, which I didn’t like. Administrations don’t work like that. He was the first government official to visit Kunan-Poshpora said It had snowed heavily in whole valley that day, all roads were blocked. I was living at my official residence in Kupwara and we used to walk up to our offices. That day I remember I was sitting in my office and a Chowkidar/ guard of Kunan village came to my office and informed me about the incident, which had took place some days back. Some other government officials including SHO Trehgam, which is a nearby police station, accompanied me to the villages. When we entered the village, I was astonished to see the condition of people and that of the village. People were in a state of shock and mourning. The people there showed me the homes where soldiers of 4 Rajputana Rifles of the Army’s 68 Brigade had raped. They had come in village around 11 pm of February 23 and cordoned off the village. While the men folk of the villages were kept restricted to two different spots, the women were repeatedly gang raped by the Indian Army personnel inside their houses. My finding was that there had been no consideration of victim’s age while the Indian Army personnal gang raped.
> Statements were recorded. Torn and blood stained clothes were put forth. The villagers said d that the indian Amry men were drunk. Liquor bottles were found in the village. I got them collected and handed them over to SHO. Only after I was convinced that the heinous crime had indeed taken place, I filed my report. I sent it to the then divisional commissioner and a copy of my report to then DIG Kashmir, special DIG in Kupwara and SP Kupwara as well. After that I was never questioned or approached, not even once!
> I recorded the statements of around 24 ladies, but there were many more who did not come forward given the fact that many of them were unmarried. At least Indian100 army men were there in Kunan on that night so one can very well imagine the magnitude of the crime.
> SMY: Army officers came and said I have reported wrongfully and the allegations were baseless. Soon Press Council of India sent BG Verghese along with other two officials to probe the incident. He came to meet me for not more than 10 minutes and he had by then already made up his mind. He was staying with Indian army there and was enjoying their boarding and transport so how can he have done justice with the victims? Interestingly the then probationary officer, DSP Dilbagh Singh, soon got promoted as SP, most probably because he reported what state wanted him to. The then SHO Trehgam transferred as well for the same reasons I was.
> On receiving threats he siad threats are of two types implied and expressed. Implied: I was transferred and everybody was against me except the then divisional commissioner, Wajahat Habibullah. He agreed with me and he sent his report, accordingly to the then chief secretary. But recently I came to know that Wajahat Habibullah has written in his book that some paragraphs were lifted from his report. My successor was given extension, may be because he remained passive and did what state ordered him to.
> If the government is really bothered they can start a probe now. In Kashmir everybody knows what happens. Pathribal fake encounter is an example. The Indian Army got away with it despite the CBI findings being against them.
> The local authorities are not so powerful in Kashmir. It’s the Indian Army that rules. Democracy is nothing but a farce in Kashmi. Indian Army and authorities in connivance with the then Governor were responsible for distorting reality. Kashmir is a victim and nobody is doing anything. It was proved recently when a girl was raped in Delhi and how whole India was against the crime but what about Kashmir where a whole village was raped.
> 
> 
> 
> human rights violation report
> human rights violation report


----------



## django

Apprentice said:


> The Medicines Sans Frontiers (MSF) survey found that one in seven Kashmiris had *witnessed* rape.
> 
> https://ru.msf.org/sites/russia/files/migrated/KASHMIR_FINAL_VERSION,_221106.pdf


Organisations like Amnesty and MSF have an inherent bias against India, well that is what certain bloggers like @Joe Shearer would like us all to believe, I suppose these folks would consider Major Gaurav Arya as the perfect officer and gentleman, a man who states that the Hindian army is far too passive in Kashmir, that instead of pellets they should use live rounds, he has the audacity to ask Kashmiris who oppose Indian army presence in IOK to move to Islamabad, I say the ugly little gremlin should stick to his own Tamil Nadu or whichever southern state the gremlin has emerged from.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lotus_stalk

Mystery said:


> What it worth when a mass murdered succeeded to become a P.M.



In Godhra riots 750 muslims were killed, he ordered police to shoot and kill 250 hindu rioters. Then riots came to an end...
For this act Saudi King gave him highest civilian award... Supreme court of India declared him innocent..






Don't malign people without proof...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mystery

Lotus_stalk said:


> For this act Saudi King gave him highest civilian award


They award this to any new visiting P.M but before premiership Modi was banned in US, UK and most of the Europe.



Lotus_stalk said:


> Don't malign people without proof...


Tehalka tapes are still available on youtube Just have look my little RSS worker in khaki chaddi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Mystery said:


> They even not sparing their own women We just can imagine the situation under occupied territory, they are doing same in Assam and other states where they demand political rights or independence from hostile regime. Over 15 different separatist movements currently running against Indian regime and *China Pakistan must support them*.


Absolutely, it is a moral imperative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lotus_stalk

Mystery said:


> They award this to any new visiting P.M but before premiership Modi was banned in US, UK and most of the Europe.
> 
> 
> Tehalka tapes are still available on youtube Just have look my little RSS worker in khaki chaddi.



they banned him to avoid controversy lol ... US, UK and Europe accused Iraq of nuclear weapons and invaded IRAQ.. India refused to send army to Iraq... under pressure, even kuwait send army to Iraq...

*How India Nearly Gave in to US Pressure to Enter the Iraqi Killing Zone*

http://thewire.in/50028/india-nearly-gave-us-pressure-join-iraq-war/

Are you saying Supreme court of India did not analyze those tapes ?? Supreme court analyzed those tapes and declared them fake... read court verdict and see if you can dispute the judgement... until then please don't believe things without proof and a little bit research


----------



## Mystery

Lotus_stalk said:


> they banned him to avoid controversy lol ... US, UK and Europe accused Iraq of nuclear weapons and invaded IRAQ.. India refused to send army to Iraq... under pressure, even kuwait send army to Iraq...
> 
> *How India Nearly Gave in to US Pressure to Enter the Iraqi Killing Zone*
> 
> http://thewire.in/50028/india-nearly-gave-us-pressure-join-iraq-war/
> 
> Are you saying Supreme court of India did not analyze those tapes ??


Indian supreme court and its decision not a worth to talk every body know who is the butcher of Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

It is gut wrenching to see these handsome people being humiliated by some Ram Laal from UP or Tamil Nadu, this lady may God give her peace has the typical Kashmiri look. Whilst the occupiers look is epitomised by ugly gremlin Major Gaurav Arya who looks like Sheikh Hasina lost love child.
@Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight 








Ugly gremlin Major Gaurav Arya

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Isotope

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If Pakistan was not created, not only would a beautiful race of people not exist but the indians would be doing FAR FAR worst things to us than the above and what the Israelis do to the Palestinians. No matter what anyone says, always thank ALLAH swt for Pakistan and that our fate is not the same as the Kashmiri's, Palestinians, Iraqis, Afghans, Syrianis and Libyans.



Mughal King Babur on Hindustan. Excerpts taken from Baburnama (London, 1922)

‘Hindustan is a country of few charms. Its people have ugly looks; of social intercourse, paying and receiving visits there is none; of genius and capacity none; of manners none; in handicraft and work there is no form or symmetry, method or quality; there are no good horses, no good dogs, no grapes, muskmelons or first-rate fruits, no ice or cold water, no good bread or cooked food in the bazaars, no hot-baths, no colleges, no candles, torches or candlesticks.

‘Peasants and people of low standing go about naked. They tie on a thing called (lunguta) a decency-clout which hangs two spans below the navel. From the tie of this pendent decency-clout, another clout is passed between the thighs and made fast behind. Women also tie on a cloth (lung), one-half of which goes round the waist; the other is thrown over the head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

goldflake said:


> At least they are not getting married to their sisters



Not only are you a historical laughing stock with your fabricated religion and tall tales which you call history, you are also completely and utterly morally dead. Killing children and raping women, that is your legacy? How do you go to sleep at night.

I don't think there is anyone in this world who would like to be born an Indian. The world thinks you are rapists and the region think you blind children and rape their mothers.

At the very least western colonizers brought civilization along with their brutality but India is just barbaric savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lotus_stalk

Isotope said:


> Mughal King Babur on Hindustan. Excerpts taken from Baburnama (London, 1922)
> 
> ‘Hindustan is a country of few charms. Its people have ugly looks; of social intercourse, paying and receiving visits there is none; of genius and capacity none; of manners none; in handicraft and work there is no form or symmetry, method or quality; there are no good horses, no good dogs, no grapes, muskmelons or first-rate fruits, no ice or cold water, no good bread or cooked food in the bazaars, no hot-baths, no colleges, no candles, torches or candlesticks.
> 
> ‘Peasants and people of low standing go about naked. They tie on a thing called (lunguta) a decency-clout which hangs two spans below the navel. From the tie of this pendent decency-clout, another clout is passed between the thighs and made fast behind. Women also tie on a cloth (lung), one-half of which goes round the waist; the other is thrown over the head.



Countries like Pakistan and Turkey have moon on their flag, but India has its flag on moon, courtesy Chandrayaan...
In just few decades mordern India has surpassed mughal golden age 1000 times in every field...

*Akshardham* temple has beaten Taj mahal architecturally, drawing more tourists. 





Qutub minar looks like a small kid before Mumbai towers,...





Today mughal structures are like dinosaur fossils...

Today Babur would have met the fate of Burhan Wani...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

goldflake said:


> Killing and raping ?? Please share your experience I hope you are not dead and I am not sure about who and when you got raped as you claim
> fabricated relegion ..... Well atleaset we don't encourage violence and killing like ..... You lone well if you pray in your style
> such is your thinking I pity
> we have a cebrated ex president who is a Muslim
> Speak to some Muslim in India and get some insite of real situation before falling like a goat to spineless words



You live in selective ignorance. The internet is full of what has happened to the women in Kashmir. Idiots like will bring up comparisons. I don't give a shit who is your ex president, women have been raped and children abducted and killed for over 60 years.

Those children were never to be seen again, most likely raped and killed.

Just remember that is your legacy, that is what you stand for. Sick and perverted and savage.

Pakistanis will never forget and justice will be served.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menace2Society

goldflake said:


> Yes history tell exactly what savages did in east Pakistan to fellow Muslims
> 
> Waste of my time



Go bury your head in the sand and do pooja to your stone and forget it ever happened. I think deep down you are thankful the women were raped and you think they deserved it.

You can fool the world but Pakistanis see through your bullshit and know exactly how black your soul is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khujliwal

There would be many takers for this story in umreeka today had Gulam Nabi Fai been a free man. Too bad he was caught red handed taking munny from world's best agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> It is gut wrenching to see these handsome people being humiliated by some Ram Laal from UP or Tamil Nadu, this lady may God give her peace has the typical Kashmiri look. Whilst the occupiers look is epitomised by ugly gremlin Major Gaurav Arya who looks like Sheikh Hasina lost love child.
> @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly gremlin Major Gaurav Arya



This nation should be given the title of "most inhumane". They have no mercy for kids, women, old people or youngs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> This nation should be given the title of "most inhumane". They have no mercy for kids, women, old people or youngs.


The exceptions to this rule are those who follow polytheistic beliefs.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Isotope said:


> Mughal King Babur on Hindustan. Excerpts taken from Baburnama (London, 1922)
> 
> ‘Hindustan is a country of few charms. Its people have ugly looks; of social intercourse, paying and receiving visits there is none; of genius and capacity none; of manners none; in handicraft and work there is no form or symmetry, method or quality; there are no good horses, no good dogs, no grapes, muskmelons or first-rate fruits, no ice or cold water, no good bread or cooked food in the bazaars, no hot-baths, no colleges, no candles, torches or candlesticks.
> 
> ‘Peasants and people of low standing go about naked. They tie on a thing called (lunguta) a decency-clout which hangs two spans below the navel. From the tie of this pendent decency-clout, another clout is passed between the thighs and made fast behind. Women also tie on a cloth (lung), one-half of which goes round the waist; the other is thrown over the head.



Need to be careful with what I say so I don't get banned but had Pakistan not been created, the beautiful Pakistani race that we all cherish and covet would not have existed. We may have ended up looking like..........really disgusting and horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Need to be careful with what I say so I don't get banned but had Pakistan not been created, the beautiful Pakistani race that we all cherish and covet would not have existed. We may have ended up looking like..........really disgusting and horrible.



Most our of women would have been raped and gene pool would end up looking like population of Chennai. There is a reason why 200 million people have nukes to guard against these monsters.

Indian men rape their own women, Pakistani men (majority, some bad apples yes) protect the dignity of theirs. That is the difference between us and them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> The exceptions to this rule are those who follow polytheistic beliefs.Kudos



Even this should doubted. A large number of people in India are changing their religion. Because they are forced to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X-2.

The end of Hindustan and isreal will be very cruel .... they are evil axis and will face wrath of God

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Even this should doubted. A large number of people in India are changing their religion. Because they are forced to.


The Dalits must have slipped my mind.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Moonlight said:


> Even this should doubted. A large number of people in India are changing their religion. Because they are forced to.



Many Hindus are now closet atheists because who the hell can accept worshipping a rock and cows.  The only thing keeping it alive is tradition and pride. This is the why the west is interested in them, its like their pet project to turn a country into atheists. Paganism typically leads to either atheism or satanism so you already know where the rape fetish and murder fetish comes from, its inbuilt through hundreds of years of conditioning and practicing dark arts.

I feel bad for the Muslims and Christians who live in India because it must not be easy for them to be surrounded by perverted hinduvitas just looking for an excuse to abuse if they don't act subservient.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Menace2Society said:


> Most our of women would have been raped and gene pool would end up looking like population of Chennai. There is a reason why 200 million people have nukes to guard against these monsters.
> 
> Indian men rape their own women, Pakistani men (majority, some bad apples yes) protect the dignity of theirs. That is the difference between us and them.




Very true. If Pakistani people want the beauty and uniqueness of our race to remain than Pakistan needs to continue to exist. I never want our beautiful race to become the most ugliest, physically repulsive and deformed people on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Very true. If Pakistani people want the beauty and uniqueness of our race to remain than Pakistan needs to continue to exist. I never want our beautiful race to become the most ugliest, physically repulsive and deformed people on earth.



You are write sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mystery

*Indian forces torture on Kashmiri Muslims.*

look in this picture a coward is attacking a young school kid





Brave Indian soldier snathing a dupatta from a Kashmiri girl




Indian barbaric forces torturing women




8 Years old Kashmiri child targeted by shotgun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Apprentice said:


> By Eric Margolis



Feels bad to read all this if indeed true. But what can you do ? The Kashmiris started it with the massacre of the Hindus and the violent insurgency. Had it not been for that, there would have been no army in Kashmir Valley streets. Whenever army is posted in civilian areas, human rights violation do take place. You reap what you sow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mystery

nick_indian said:


> Feels bad to read all this if indeed true. But what can you do ? The Kashmiris started it with the massacre of the Hindus and the violent insurgency. Had it not been for that, there would have been no army in Kashmir Valley streets. Whenever army is posted in civilian areas, human rights violation do take place. You reap what you sow.


Wrong their struggle for independence started well before Indian and Pakistan movements, they struggling against Hindu Raja to whom British sold Kashmir for 75000 taka shahi.
They never kill any pandit but to malign their freedom struggle Indian forces kill pandits to show the world they have to use brutal force to stop freedom fighters and many Kashmiri pandits acknowledge this fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mystery said:


> Wrong their struggle for independence started well before Indian and Pakistan movements, they struggling against Hindu Raja to whom British sold Kashmir for 75000 taka shahi.



I am talking about the current movement which started in 1989, the violent insurgency which started with a massacre of the minority Hindus and their exodus from the Valley which led to Indian army being deployed in streets of Kashmir.


----------



## Mystery

nick_indian said:


> I am talking about the current movement which started in 1989, the violent insurgency which started with a massacre of the minority Hindus and their exodus from the Valley which led to Indian army being deployed in streets of Kashmir.


Indian propaganda nothing more they use force and in response Kashmiri people started armed struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mystery said:


> Indian propaganda nothing more they use force and in response Kashmiri people started armed struggle.



There was no force before the Hindu massacre began. This is reality and every narrative of this conflict agrees with this. There was no army on Kashmir's streets before the Kashmiris went nuts along with jihadis that Pakistan diverted towards India after they were done with the war in Afghanistan against Soviets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mystery

nick_indian said:


> There was no force before the Hindu massacre began. This is reality and every narrative of this conflict agrees with this. There was no army on Kashmir's streets before the Kashmiris went nuts along with jihadis that Pakistan diverted towards India after they were done with the war in Afghanistan against Soviets.


Yes since Kashmir was / is a disputed territory and Indian regime curb the independence movement since Kashmiris political leadership getting stronger and stronger so they need some reason to start killing them and labelled them as militants. They kill Kashmiri Pandits and put blame on Muslims separatists leader so in that way a peaceful freedom struggle turns into a blood bath by Indian regime and forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Mystery said:


> Yes since Kashmir was / is a disputed territory and Indian regime curb the independence movement since Kashmiris political leadership getting stronger and stronger so they need some reason to start killing them and labelled them as militants. They kill Kashmiri Pandits and put blame on Muslims separatists leader so in that way a peaceful freedom struggle turns into a blood bath by Indian regime and forces.



Now you are just entering into conspiracy theory domain. India killed Kasmiri pandits ?  Ask the Kashmiri Pandits who attacked them and their families. No point having this discussion further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mystery

nick_indian said:


> Now you are just entering into conspiracy theory domain. India killed Kasmiri pandits ?  Ask the Kashmiri Pandits who attacked them and their families. No point having this discussion further.


Same here I can't support Indian propaganda.


----------



## Apprentice

Kashmiris waged a peaceful political struggle for freedom from between 1947-1989. It was only when they realised that peaceful struggle is no use that they took to arms. India has killed 90,000-100,000 Kashmiri Muslims. That is not the same as 399 Pandit deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

these pigs must be butchered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

nick_indian said:


> Feels bad to read all this if indeed true. But what can you do ? The Kashmiris started it with the massacre of the Hindus and the violent insurgency. Had it not been for that, there would have been no army in Kashmir Valley streets. Whenever army is posted in civilian areas, human rights violation do take place. You reap what you sow.


your words portray that you dont consider Kashmiris as Indians.



Hiptullha said:


> Bharatis believe in this Ummah BS more than actual Muslims do.
> Anyone with Muslim heritage is out to get rising shining India.



The words Ummah is used when necessary for personal gains.

Where is the GCC and the rest of the muslim world regarding muslims dying in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Sarge said:


> your words portray that you dont consider Kashmiris as Indians.


Because deep down like every Hindian he knows that Kashmir has never been and never will be a part of Hindia.Kudos Sarge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Erhabi

Sarge said:


> your words portray that you dont consider Kashmiris as Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> The words Ummah is used when necessary for personal gains.
> 
> Where is the GCC and the rest of the muslim world regarding muslims dying in Kashmir.



Every time I see these type of threads my blood boils. ISI should identify each and every army men involved in killings and rape in Kashmir while keeping track on their movement aboard.No matter even If they are retired we should not spare them/ When they come visit another country kill them there. They are terrorists. If Israel can conduct such operation in Germany why cant we do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mystery

Malik Abdullah said:


> Every time I see these type of threads my blood boils. ISI should identify each and every army men involved in killings and rape in Kashmir while keeping track on their movement aboard.No matter even If they are retired we should not spare them/ When they come visit another country kill them there. They are terrorists. If Israel can conduct such operation in Germany why cant we do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Joe Shearer said:


> Not everything. Some things. There is no trigger happy policy, for instance; there are 1400 security forces men injured. If there had been a trigger happy policy, they would not have been in hospital.


Give the security forces proper gear for Riot and Crowd control and the injured would have been very less in number. Its not like the protesters had lethal weapons like assault rifles, grenades etc


> Children being killed is really regrettable.


Its regrettable to me because these were not child-soldiers armed with AK's. Trigger-Happy made no discrimination.


> For pellets to kill a human being, they need to have been fired from a very close distance. There are two ways of looking at this. One is that a cartridge was fired; the other is that it was fired at very close quarters, at a mob that was pressing very close to a small squad and had already injured someone in that squad. Most of the incidents were like that.



This has mis-management written all over it.

First the Kashmiri people are angered due to killing of Burhan Wani. Unable to bring that control, extreme measures are brought in place which brings more death and further misery. It seems the GOI was not prepared for such a back-lash which shows their incompetency in handling Kashmir.

The normal riot control or mob control procedures include baton charge, pressure water spray, tear gas, dogs, aerial firing etc. Even all these non-lethal measures can injure numerous people.
The use of pellets can surely injure a person and can also kill, if fired repeatedly at sensitive parts of human body like head etc. The injuries sustained by people show firing of full cartridges especially on the back side which means fleeing from the scene were repeatedly fired upon and targeted by security forces.
If a person is fleeing and his back is being targeted, is it a life threatening situation for security forces? i dont think so. 

If a mob is coming close to endanger security forces, was a pellet gun the only weapon given to security forces to break them up? as per you explanation, it seems like it. The security forces would have then indiscriminately targeted faces, necks, chests, heads of kashmiri people to save own lives. But why were other procedures not in place that probably would not have cause deaths in tight situations.

A mob turning up on a small squad armed with pellet guns means that mob was not afraid of the pellet guns. Probably they had seen bigger weapons carried by security forces.If the kids, teens, young adults are facing up to security forces like this means the next generation is getting prepared by India itself to stand up to any GOI backed cruelty in kashmir.

A child who pelts a stone at soldier today will fire a bullet at soldier tomorrow.

Pakistan Army has set a very good example by winning the hearts of distraught Pakistani people in tribal and rural areas instead of brutality and firing. Pakistani Army created welfare projects and educational institutions after winning confidence of people.This is why throngs of militants surrender and the affected areas have been cleared.

The process of IDP's management is another eye opener for international community and India can learn from it too. It seems the Indian security forces just went in kashmir to cause maximum damage to Kashmiris. The mission was successful too, they caused many injured and few dead but Indian security forces hardly won hearts of the populations.



Malik Abdullah said:


> Every time I see these type of threads my blood boils. ISI should identify each and every army men involved in killings and rape in Kashmir while keeping track on their movement aboard.No matter even If they are retired we should not spare them/ When they come visit another country kill them there. They are terrorists. If Israel can conduct such operation in Germany why cant we do it?



Why ISI? why Pakistani forces?
No way. 

where is the rest of the muslim world?

where is KSA? Egypt? UAE? Oman? Qatar? where is GCC?

where is Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erhabi

Sarge said:


> Give the security forces proper gear for Riot and Crowd control and the injured would have been very less in number. Its not like the protesters had lethal weapons like assault rifles, grenades etc
> 
> Its regrettable to me because these were not child-soldiers armed with AK's. Trigger-Happy made no discrimination.
> 
> 
> This has mis-management written all over it.
> 
> First the Kashmiri people are angered due to killing of Burhan Wani. Unable to bring that control, extreme measures are brought in place which brings more death and further misery. It seems the GOI was not prepared for such a back-lash which shows their incompetency in handling Kashmir.
> 
> The normal riot control or mob control procedures include baton charge, pressure water spray, tear gas, dogs, aerial firing etc. Even all these non-lethal measures can injure numerous people.
> The use of pellets can surely injure a person and can also kill, if fired repeatedly at sensitive parts of human body like head etc. The injuries sustained by people show firing of full cartridges especially on the back side which means fleeing from the scene were repeatedly fired upon and targeted by security forces.
> If a person is fleeing and his back is being targeted, is it a life threatening situation for security forces? i dont think so.
> 
> If a mob is coming close to endanger security forces, was a pellet gun the only weapon given to security forces to break them up? as per you explanation, it seems like it. The security forces would have then indiscriminately targeted faces, necks, chests, heads of kashmiri people to save own lives. But why were other procedures not in place that probably would not have cause deaths in tight situations.
> 
> A mob turning up on a small squad armed with pellet guns means that mob was not afraid of the pellet guns. Probably they had seen bigger weapons carried by security forces.If the kids, teens, young adults are facing up to security forces like this means the next generation is getting prepared by India itself to stand up to any GOI backed cruelty in kashmir.
> 
> A child who pelts a stone at soldier today will fire a bullet at soldier tomorrow.
> 
> Pakistan Army has set a very good example by winning the hearts of distraught Pakistani people in tribal and rural areas instead of brutality and firing. Pakistani Army created welfare projects and educational institutions after winning confidence of people.This is why throngs of militants surrender and the affected areas have been cleared.
> 
> The process of IDP's management is another eye opener for international community and India can learn from it too. It seems the Indian security forces just went in kashmir to cause maximum damage to Kashmiris. The mission was successful too, they caused many injured and few dead but Indian security forces hardly won hearts of the populations.
> 
> 
> 
> Why ISI? why Pakistani forces?
> No way.
> 
> where is the rest of the muslim world?
> 
> where is KSA? Egypt? UAE? Oman? Qatar? where is GCC?
> 
> where is Iran?



Because Kashmir is our problem. I get it GCC and Islamic world is sleeping but why should we sit idle and see Kashmiris get killed and raped by this terrorist army? Arent they our own Muslim and Pakistani brothers and sisters? I am sure ISI and Pakistani forces can find thousands of Pakistani men willing to do this job living abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Isotope

Lotus_stalk said:


> Countries like Pakistan and Turkey have moon on their flag, but India has its flag on moon, courtesy Chandrayaan...
> In just few decades mordern India has surpassed mughal golden age 1000 times in every field...
> 
> *Akshardham* temple has beaten Taj mahal architecturally, drawing more tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qutub minar looks like a small kid before Mumbai towers,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today mughal structures are like dinosaur fossils...
> 
> Today Babur would have met the fate of Burhan Wani...


Mughal king Babur's observations about Indian landscape:

‘The towns and the countryside of Hindustan are greatly wanting in charm. Its towns and lands are all of one sort; there are no walls to the orchards, and most places are on the dead level plain. Under the monsoon rains the banks of some of its rivers are worn into deep channels, difficult and troublesome to pass through. In many parts of the plains thorny jungle grows, behind the good defense of which the people of the pargana become stubbornly rebellious and pay no taxes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Isotope

Lotus_stalk said:


> Barbar's observatons after death from grave : Hindustan has achieved more in 70 years than my people in 1000 years. They have send their flag to the moon, which we used to admire. They have built monuments that make even Taj Mahal insignificant. Built towers taller than Qutab minar. They have armies stronger than most Islamic countries ever had. Their nuclear missiles can wipe out 95% of muslim countries in 5 minutes. I never dreamed of wielding so much power in my life. Last of my line lives in squalor in Burma. In the end we lost and Hindustan won...


Mughal King Babur wrote:
‘In place of candle and torch, they have a great dirty gang they call lamp-men (diwati), who in the left hand hold a smallish wooden tripod to one corner of which a thing like the top of a candlestick is fixed, having a wick in it about as thick as the thumb. In the right hand they hold a gourd, through a narrow slit made in which oil is let to trickle in a thin thread when the wick needs it. ‘The rich keep a hundred or two of these lamp-men. This is Hindustan’s substitute for lamps and candlesticks! If their rulers and Begs have work at night needing candles, these dirty lamp-men bring these lamps, go close up and stand there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Malik Abdullah said:


> Because Kashmir is our problem.


Pakistan has bigger problem on its hands right now than kashmir. 
Pakistan is involved in a war on its western borders. This war has taken a toll of lives of thousands of Pakistanis in all cities. 
Pakistan FIRST, rest of world problems after that.



> I get it GCC and Islamic world is sleeping but why should we sit idle and see Kashmiris get killed and raped by this terrorist army?


who is fighting a war against militants on western Borders? UAE? KSA? Iran? 

NO.
Pakistan is fighting then how is Pakistan sitting idle. Pakistan has raised the issue in UN also.



> Arent they our own Muslim and Pakistani brothers and sisters?


what about other parts of the muslim world then? lets make Pakistan forces go around the globe wherever muslims are in facing occupation problems.




> I am sure ISI and Pakistani forces can find thousands of Pakistani men willing to do this job living abroad.


stretch the forces so much till the system fails and breaks down, good plan.


----------



## Signalian

Apprentice said:


> You are a disgusting person who rivals Indians in stupidity and jingoism. Besides my country Pakistan was founded as a state for the protection of Muslims. Why else did General Javed Nasir of ISI help Bosnian Muslims? Why else was Jinnah active for Palestinians?


Think of me whatever you want.
Pakistan will not send ISI or PA in Kashmir in reality no matter what you say or do.


----------



## saurav jha

RazaGujjar said:


> Denial at its best...
> 
> You have a serious rape problem on your own soil.. what do expect from occupied land?


hypocrisy at its best...

http://www.dawn.com/news/1232426
http://tribune.com.pk/story/913772/miserable-figures-rape-a-bigger-problem-than-meets-the-eye/
http://tribune.com.pk/story/573204/rape-in-pakistan-the-how-and-why/

and your USA is also in following list
http://www.thepakist.com/2015/04/top-10-countries-with-maximum-rape.html


----------



## Apprentice

saurav jha said:


> hypocrisy at its best...
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1232426
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/913772/miserable-figures-rape-a-bigger-problem-than-meets-the-eye/
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/573204/rape-in-pakistan-the-how-and-why/
> 
> and your USA is also in following list
> http://www.thepakist.com/2015/04/top-10-countries-with-maximum-rape.html



Pakistan is not in the top 10 unlike India. India has the 3rd highest number of rapes in the whole world

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ond-in-murder-in-the-world/article6242011.ece

http://katehon.com/389-top-10-countries-with-highest-rape-crime.html



Sarge said:


> Think of me whatever you want.
> Pakistan will not send ISI or PA in Kashmir in reality no matter what you say or do.



Yet ISI and PA have both been involved in Kashmir since 1947.

*MOD EDIT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Not everything. Some things. There is no trigger happy policy, for instance; there are 1400 security forces men injured. If there had been a trigger happy policy, they would not have been in hospital.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/rape-of-...ir-by-indian-army.456336/page-7#ixzz4NbSnN6td




Sarge said:


> Give the security forces proper gear for Riot and Crowd control and the injured would have been very less in number. Its not like the protesters had lethal weapons like assault rifles, grenades etc



I mentioned the figure of injured security men lying in hospital. Against a hundred casualties among civilians, there were fourteen hundred casualties among security men. What does that say to any observer? Trigger happy policy?

Think it through.




django said:


> So Hindian soldiers are behaving like chivalrous gentlemen, the diclofenac must have really gotten to you, I recommend you pay a visit to your doctor for some alternative treatment. No kudos for you.



I quoted this figure elsewhere, and am quoting it again: 1400 security men injured. If it was a question of their opening fire at will, do you think they would have been injured? They only take forceful action when it is a question of life or death.

And keep your kudos - permanently - where the monkey put the nuts.



idune said:


> When indians (specially one claimed to be some sort of professional) looking for scholarly vibes in description and reaction to indian mass killing and occupation of Kashmir, the world has problem with it. Also, such indian action and comments by indians raise the question on "moral of indian education and teachings and professionalism.



Mass killing is something that your nation witnessed: you have a short memory. There was, and is, no 'mass killing' in Kashmir. Count the numbers. 

The article cited in the OP was a falsified, exaggerated one by a teenager trying to build a track record writing in a journal intended for budding academicians. That is why I called it not a scholarly paper, not one that can be cited as authentic. 

Such action and such comments are certainly subject to judgement, but not to the judgement of bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

Malik Abdullah said:


> Every time I see these type of threads my blood boils. ISI should identify each and every army men involved in killings and rape in Kashmir while keeping track on their movement aboard.No matter even If they are retired we should not spare them/ When they come visit another country kill them there. They are terrorists. If Israel can conduct such operation in Germany why cant we do it?


No need to be thaikadar for anyone, we have got more serious concerns at home


----------



## Zibago

Negative ratings for what having a different viewpoint?
@django @Moonlight @The Sandman


-------------


Joe Shearer said:


> Not everything. Some things. There is no trigger happy policy, for instance; there are 1400 security forces men injured. If there had been a trigger happy policy, they would not have been in hospital.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/rape-of-...ir-by-indian-army.456336/page-7#ixzz4NbSnN6td
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned the figure of injured security men lying in hospital. Against a hundred casualties among civilians, there were fourteen hundred casualties among security men. What does that say to any observer? Trigger happy policy?
> 
> Think it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted this figure elsewhere, and am quoting it again: 1400 security men injured. If it was a question of their opening fire at will, do you think they would have been injured? They only take forceful action when it is a question of life or death.
> 
> And keep your kudos - permanently - where the monkey put the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Mass killing is something that your nation witnessed: you have a short memory. There was, and is, no 'mass killing' in Kashmir. Count the numbers.
> 
> The article cited in the OP was a falsified, exaggerated one by a teenager trying to build a track record writing in a journal intended for budding academicians. That is why I called it not a scholarly paper, not one that can be cited as authentic.
> 
> Such action and such comments are certainly subject to judgement, but not to the judgement of bigots.


Your gov accepted 40000 died in Kashmir over the last 20 years some organization put figures in 100000 you are being dishonest at best and encouraging state sponsored killings at worst

You know why thousands fled IoK to AJK in 90,s because even if one family member was accused they would in some cases arrest entire families

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zibago said:


> Negative ratings for what having a different viewpoint?
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> Your gov accepted 40000 died in Kashmir over the last 20 years some organization put figures in 100000 you are being dishonest at best and encouraging state sponsored killings at worst
> 
> You know why thousands fled IoK to AJK in 90,s because even if one family member was accused they would in some cases arrest entire families




The negative rating (not to you but someone else) was because of his personal abuse of a Pakistani member. Your attention should be on the content, not on the rater.
The figure of 40,000 includes terrorists, security personnel, civilians killed in cross-fire. If you look at the analysis which accompanied the original report, a very small fraction was of civilians not killed by terrorists.
I have never been dishonest. My reputation is founded on candour. You may check my entire portfolio of messages for evidence.
I do not know that thousands fled to AJK in the 90s. That is your (anecdotal) assertion. I wish you would not cite figures that you feel are correct; it is proper to give a source and a justification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Joe Shearer said:


> The negative rating (not to you but someone else) was because of his personal abuse of a Pakistani member. Your attention should be on the content, not on the rater.
> The figure of 40,000 includes terrorists, security personnel, civilians killed in cross-fire. If you look at the analysis which accompanied the original report, a very small fraction was of civilians not killed by terrorists.
> I have never been dishonest. My reputation is founded on candour. You may check my entire portfolio of messages for evidence.
> I do not know that thousands fled to AJK in the 90s. That is your (anecdotal) assertion. I wish you would not cite figures that you feel are correct; it is proper to give a source and a justification.


40000 Is the figure your govt claims some say the figure was higher 1lakh some say i was 60,000 some say lower but the fact is in all those figures they have mentioned civilians being deliberately targeted by the Indian Forces in some cases entire families were targeted on basis of mere accusition by govt snitches
Plus i wouldnt even rank all those added in bracket list of terrorists your govt added even during this latest revolt we have seen your govt officials calling stone pelters terrorists
In the past many who resisted raids were called terrorists and were eliminated i would take the figure 20000 terrorist with a pich of salt






Yes they did actually i have shared data about them in the past i will do that again just give me a few minutes

Many refugees from IoK got nationality but some were denied after some Afghans got caught using this loophole

info on refugees




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154148607622663








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1457535240929948




http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/03/0313_030313_tvpakirefugees.html
https://defence.pk/threads/interviews-of-kashmir-refugees-in-azad-kashmir.374829/
http://www.ips.org.pk/pakistan-and-...ri-refugees-facts-issues-and-the-future-ahead
You can call that propaganda but those people exist after my second semester i am planning on going to Neelum for holidays i may conduct interviews myself

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Apprentice

Crixus said:


> Why dont Pakistan go to UN and UN human rights comission with some facts related to these rapes and other crimes against humanism in Kashmir ...who is stopping Pakistan .



All of the material I have posted above is from

a) Human Rights Watch Reports
b) Asia Watch Report
c) Western Professor who spoke at Human Rights Conference and interviewed rape victims
d) Reports from Western journalists who met and interviewed rape victims
e) Medicines Sans Frontier survey


Pakistan has raised Indian war crimes in Kashmir, including rape, quite a few times in the UN.

Also, recently the UNHCR requested both Pakistan and India for access to the parts of Kashmir under their control. Pakistan accepted to give access to Azad Kashmir. India refused to give access to Indian occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

goldflake said:


> This silly thread represents the thinly and mindsets of typical pakistani
> and strongly she needs some proper education and exposure to outside world




And what about your indian troll mindset keep trying to play behind the screen hero and you will be finding your way out of here real quick post reported !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Joe Shearer said:


> And keep your kudos - permanently - where the monkey put the nuts.


Touche old sir.

Your hypocrisy is no less than that of hypocrite Shashi Tharoor who lambasts the British at every opportunity whether it be railways, General Dyer.....yet claims not a single case rape has occurred in IOK, what a bloody hypocrite.
@Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight



Zibago said:


> Negative ratings for what having a different viewpoint?
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> Your gov accepted 40000 died in Kashmir over the last 20 years some organization put figures in 100000 you are being dishonest at best and encouraging state sponsored killings at worst
> 
> You know why thousands fled IoK to AJK in 90,s because even if one family member was accused they would in some cases arrest entire families


This Joe Shearer is a wolf in sheep clothing, pretending he cares about what is happening in the valley, his hypocrisy rivals the hypocrisy of that noted hypocrite Sashi Tharoor.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Rain Man said:


> India is banning all such false propaganda sites, encourage such false propaganda in this forum, and it will face a ban in no time.



Good, this site will then be a REAL Pakistani site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

django said:


> Touche old sir.
> 
> Your hypocrisy is no less than that of hypocrite Shashi Tharoor who lambasts the British at every opportunity whether it be railways, General Dyer.....yet claims not a single case rape has occurred in IOK, what bloody a bloody hypocrite.
> @Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight
> 
> 
> This Joe Shearer is a wolf in sheep clothing, pretending he cares about what is happening in the valley, his hypocrisy rivals the hypocrisy of that noted hypocrite Sashi Tharoor.Kudos



Oh dear, what an evil reputation to live up to. Why do you keep marking others when you write this? Need support? Feel a sense of isolation?

I don't really have to justify my credentials to a Pakistani; there are enough Kashmiri Muslims and Kashmiri Pundits who know me and what I stand for, and what I have done in a very small way for normalcy, so thank you very much: if you can find a little place next to the kudos, you can keep your unwanted certificates there too. I don't see you or anyone else, not Zibago, not The Sandman, not Moonlight, doing anything similar, only swearing yourselves into a blue fit on PDF.

Put your money where your mouth is.

And if any of you had a single word of Kashur, you would have remarked on something that I carry into every post. But you are long-distance warriors, of course.


----------



## dray

dsr478 said:


> Good, this site will then be a REAL Pakistani site.



That's true.


----------



## django

Joe Shearer said:


> * Kashmiri Pundits who know me *


Fully know that you have their back under all circumstances just like a certain Major Gaurav Arya. Appreciate the honesty old boy.


----------



## CHI RULES

Khafee said:


> Barbarians showing their true colors, what more can we say.


 Sir same things happening in Syria both by Govt and paid rebels. The barbrians are every where same things happened in Iraq by US soldiers. ISIS did same and strangely the Militia and Iraqi Shia dominant forces under umbrella of allied forces using same tactics against Sunni tribes.

That's why to me barbarian is a barbarian, even many ex-military personnel of IA opposed the current use of brutal force in Kashmir. If people of Pak show hatered towards Hindus or IA that does n't mean that entire IA is full of vagabonds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

django said:


> Fully know that you have their back under all circumstances just like a certain Major Gaurav Arya. Appreciate the honesty old boy.



What I like the most about these conversations is the hilarious use you make of English. 

I didn't use that phrase, so to introduce it and try to build an elaborate construction around it is really rather clumsy. Kudos, old horse. Don't try to ape your betters, it shows up however much you try to chrome-plate it.


----------



## CHI RULES

Joe Shearer said:


> Oh dear, what an evil reputation to live up to. Why do you keep marking others when you write this? Need support? Feel a sense of isolation?
> 
> I don't really have to justify my credentials to a Pakistani; there are enough Kashmiri Muslims and Kashmiri Pundits who know me and what I stand for, and what I have done in a very small way for normalcy, so thank you very much: if you can find a little place next to the kudos, you can keep your unwanted certificates there too. I don't see you or anyone else, not Zibago, not The Sandman, not Moonlight, doing anything similar, only swearing yourselves into a blue fit on PDF.
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> And if any of you had a single word of Kashur, you would have remarked on something that I carry into every post. But you are long-distance warriors, of course.




Dear Sir, your own people like Lalu Parsad Yadev and Rani Mukharjee have criticized Indian stance , in old times even Pholan Devi gave same sort of comments perhaps u should get proofs of atrocities by them along with figures.

Even great artist Om Puri facing legal action by speaking truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Joe Shearer said:


> What I like the most about these conversations is the hilarious use you make of English.
> 
> I didn't use that phrase, so to introduce it and try to build an elaborate construction around it is really rather clumsy. Kudos, old horse. Don't try to ape your betters, it shows up however much you try to chrome-plate it.


I guess in old age you unable to handle any sarcasm guess I must have touched a RAW nerve

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

django said:


> I guess in old age you unable to handle any sarcasm guess I must have touched a RAW nerve



Not at all! Handling it is quite ISI.


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Negative ratings for what having a different viewpoint?
> @django @Moonlight @The San



Well I am very sick of this negative rating thing. People here are giving it like a "thank" to posts. This needs to stop. Since last few weeks, I am noticing people are misusing their power. 



Menace2Society said:


> Many Hindus are now closet atheists because who the hell can accept worshipping a rock and cows.  The only thing keeping it alive is tradition and pride. This is the why the west is interested in them, its like their pet project to turn a country into atheists. Paganism typically leads to either atheism or satanism so you already know where the rape fetish and murder fetish comes from, its inbuilt through hundreds of years of conditioning and practicing dark arts.
> 
> I feel bad for the Muslims and Christians who live in India because it must not be easy for them to be surrounded by perverted hinduvitas just looking for an excuse to abuse if they don't act subservient.



Very true. They are having a difficult life under Hindu leadership.



django said:


> I guess in old age you unable to handle any sarcasm guess I must have touched a RAW nerve



This deserves my "thank".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

@django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> This deserves my "thank".


Thank you for the "thank you", I think I have messed with poor old Joe way too much for the day , I will let him rest and recuperate after all he is a geriatric and after all I am a gentleman.Kudos Kid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Khafee said:


> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> 
> View attachment 345061



ہو بھی سکتا ہے۔ نو سوری 
بہت بُرے لگتے ہیں اسے لوگ۔ جو اپنی زبان پے شرمندہ ہو اُسے تو ڈوب کے مر جانا چاہیے۔ 

Urdu achy hai aap ke wase. 



django said:


> Thank you for the "thank you", I think I have messed with poor old Joe way too much for the day , I will let him rest and recuperate after all he is a geriatric and after all I am a gentleman.Kudos Kid



surly you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Since someone brought up ISI - How is Kulbhushan Yadav btw? 

@django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

Khafee said:


> Since someone brought up ISI - How is Kulbhushan Yadav btw?
> 
> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> @DESERT FIGHTER



According to some unofficial reports, he will be hanged by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Moonlight said:


> According to some unofficial reports, he will be hanged by the end of this year.


If there is anything left of him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Btw @Khafee you have missed so much fun on forum. After this uri attack then fake sir-ji-kal strike and then the isolation and above all Pakistan's achievement since past few week. Forum turned into troll forum. 
And humsaya log lost their minds. Ops. 



Khafee said:


> If there is anything left of him



Haha. Exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Erhabi

Khafee said:


> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> 
> View attachment 345061


بلکل ٹهیک فرمایا سر... یہ آج تک انہی کے غلام ہیں جبکہ انگریز خود دوسری زبانیں سیکهتا ہے.. وه اردو غلط بهی بولے گا تو یہ عش عش کرینگے پر کوی پاکستانی غلط انگلش بول کے تودیکهے

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Khafee said:


> Since someone brought up ISI - How is Kulbhushan Yadav btw?
> 
> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> @DESERT FIGHTER


Kalbhushan on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Khafee said:


> Since someone brought up ISI - How is Kulbhushan Yadav btw?
> 
> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> @DESERT FIGHTER


I heard he is eating through a straw and beef stew at that.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Khafee said:


> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> 
> View attachment 345061



I'm surprised, how you managed to pull this one off 



Khafee said:


> Since someone brought up ISI - How is Kulbhushan Yadav btw?
> 
> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> @DESERT FIGHTER



For some reason he keeps talking to himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apprentice

Khafee said:


> @django @CHI RULES @Zibago @Jonah Arthur @Indus Falcon @Menace2Society @Malik Abdullah @Moonlight
> 
> View attachment 345061



Are you Pakistani originally?



nick_indian said:


> Feels bad to read all this if indeed true. *But what can you do ?* The Kashmiris started it with the massacre of the Hindus and the violent insurgency. Had it not been for that, there would have been no army in Kashmir Valley streets. Whenever army is posted in civilian areas, human rights violation do take place. You reap what you sow.



So your perverted soldiers have no choice but to violate Muslim girls?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Rape is Disgusting no matter if the Victim is Muslim , Hindu , Christian , Black or White .. Religion does not matter here, but the Act itself is altogether evil .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apprentice

Starlord said:


> Rape is Disgusting no matter if the Victim is Muslim , Hindu , Christian , Black or White .. Religion does not matter here, but the Act itself is altogether evil .



Human Rights Watch, Asia Watch, Western professors and journalists who have interviewed the rape victims have found that the Indian soldiers use rape as a weapon of war against Muslims. This is not common rape which happens everywhere in the world everyday in every country and in every community. This rape is a weapon of war....against Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Apprentice said:


> Human Rights Watch, Asia Watch, Western professors and journalists who have interviewed the rape victims have found that the Indian soldiers use rape as a weapon of war against Muslims. This is not common rape which happens everywhere in the world everyday in every country and in every community. This rape is a weapon of war....against Muslims.



Rape always used as weapon , to demoralize the people and army or Rebels or whatever the Foe is fighting against , be it World wars or Vietnam .. but the point remain same, Rape is a Disgusting thing ,and the one who show his manhood to a poor slaved Women is no man at all , let alone deserve to be called a Soldier ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lil Mathew

Apprentice said:


> Pakistan is not in the top 10 unlike India. India has the 3rd highest number of rapes in the whole world
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ond-in-murder-in-the-world/article6242011.ece
> 
> http://katehon.com/389-top-10-countries-with-highest-rape-crime.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yet ISI and PA have both been involved in Kashmir since 1947.
> 
> You are a selfish jerk btw. Completely shameless.


Your logic of Pakistan not in first 10 and India no.3 is strange.. First thing is India has second largest population in the world.. Second is in India rapes are more registered unlike Pakistan.. In Pakistan, as an Islamic state women rights are not consider as much as India do..
Do you know about your "*Hudood ordanance"* which was the anti rape law upto 2006??
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2002/05/1...=all&_r=0&referer=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Rain Man said:


> That's true.



I was joking just in case some members didn't understand.


----------



## baajey

we live in unfortunate times.
living in denial will continue to nurture such times.
I urge the Indians and Pakistanis to practice some self restraint and not insult the misfortune of kashmiris to score some brownie points over one another.
[to patriotic Indians : you didn't need proof for the surgical strikes, why do you need proof when a woman (actually many) allege rape ?
to patrioticPakistanis : your moral stature took a permanent hit after your "morally-inspired" actions in operation searchlight were exposed. keep ur protest but refrain from acting as if u r the epitome of justice in the world. you are as much as filthy we are, if not more.


----------



## Apprentice

I consider all Indians guilty. They all shamelessly support their Army's actions and they boast about their Army getting to rape Kashmiris. They are all guilty by default.

Just look at the Indian comments in the FB link below. Is this a civilised nation? Can it be considered innocent of its Army's crimes?

https://www.facebook.com/CulturedeKashmir/posts/1152219488142734?pnref=story

@Hiptullha @SHAH07 @DESERT FIGHTER @dsr478 @atya @django @Khafee @Zarvan @Md Akmal @asad71
@Saiful Islam @Arefin007 @waz @Malik Abdullah @barbarosa @I S I @CHI RULES @RazaGujjar @PAKISTANFOREVER @Mugwop @BATMAN
@SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

